# Usa spouse visa supporting documents



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

My husband is a USA citizen and sponsoring my spouse visa. I am a British citizen living in UK. Please advise what supporting documents is he required to submit with the forms ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

According to your posts on the UK forum you have just submitted an application for a UK spouse visa for your husband.


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I did for him for uk and at t


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I did apply for my husband for uk and he is also applying for my spouse visa for usa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Davis
Unlike the uk sponsor visa the documents are quite limited and straight forward.
Are we not required to submit supporting evidence for the civil marriage and relationship subsistence like photos etc?
Also how long does the processing take ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

a spousal visa can take up too a year


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

Is my husband (sponsor) required to be in USA until then?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

in normal circumstances he would be in the US earning enough to cover 
the affidavit of support


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> in normal circumstances he would be in the US earning enough to cover the affidavit of support


....But there are significant exceptions, so let's describe them. As notable examples:

1. If he has fairly significant personal wealth (and has held that wealth for a reasonable period of time), he can be an eligible sponsor based on that wealth.

2. If he works for a multi-national company engaged in the export of U.S. products or services, there's special consideration granted when he intends to move back to the U.S. with his foreign spouse.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How long have you been legally married?


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

A month now


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it correct that at this stage he will only file I 130?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

USCIS Form I-130 and its related attachments, yes. And pay the application fee.


----------



## Monifami (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------

